#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Can't view Access 2010 in Access 2007

## gloria

Does anyone know how I can convert an Access 2010 database into a 2007 format. On the save and publish options Access 2007 is not included in the Database file types that you can save your work. This creates problems because most people have not yet upgraded to Access 2010, nor do they care enough to do so. 

I put a tremendous amount of work into building my database and now I am unable to show it to my friends so as to get some constructive feedback. I tried emailing it to them but they get the "unrecognized database format" msg box.

Is there any way around this, or will I have to redue the entire database in Access 2007!!!  :Confused:

----------


## gloria

Found a way around this problem... 

I created a blank Access 2007 database on my laptop, opened it on my hard drive where I've installed Access 2010 and imported all the tables, queries, forms, macros and voila, the database works on my laptop. Turns out that Access 2010 recognizes the older formats, while the older ones can't recognize it. Makes sense if you think about it. 

One more problem kicks the dust.  :Smilie:

----------


## ConneXionLost

Well done gloria!

And thanks for posting your solution.

----------

